# What happens if you feed working dog food to a non-working dog?



## Red30563 (19 September 2012)

My border terrier won a 15 kg sack of Skinners Field & Trial working dog food at a dog show recently. (It's the third sack of food she has won. We are really skint at the mo as hubby isn't working due to ill health, so it's great Katy is earning her keep!) However she is just a pet and doesn't have the energy requirements of a working dog.

I assume working food is higher protein and calories and would be like rocket fuel to her (our other dog is an 8 year old bt/lhasa apso cross. The two of them have the same food - which is usually Skinners non-working, Arden Grange or Burns)

I am wondering whether it's best to pass on/sell the sack of working food on to someone instead of risking sending Katy & Dougal into orbit on it!


----------



## MrVelvet (19 September 2012)

My lurcher is on working food. She doesn't really do the work but I like to think she needs the calories due to her skinnyness and how badly she feels the cold


----------



## Red30563 (19 September 2012)

Interesting point, MrV.

I meant to add that Katy is 2 years old, so full of energy anyway!


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 September 2012)

If its the F & T duck and rice the protein content is 22%, not massivel high.  Which normal Skinners do you use?  The main thing about working dog food is that it is VAT free so cheaper, it doesn't necessarily mean the protein levels are sky high.  Although my dogs are quite active they aren't working as such and the F & T has never sent them over the top.  I would certainly try it on your dogs, it is a good food imo.


----------



## Hedwards (19 September 2012)

I feed Skinners D&R to my two 'pet' dogs, and actually find the protein levels are lower then that of the JWB equivalent, I really rate it as a dog food (and its easy on the bank balance too!! So I wouldnt worry at all!


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (19 September 2012)

Red30563 said:



			My border terrier won a 15 kg sack of Skinners Field & Trial working dog food at a dog show recently. (It's the third sack of food she has won. We are really skint at the mo as hubby isn't working due to ill health, so it's great Katy is earning her keep!) However she is just a pet and doesn't have the energy requirements of a working dog.

I assume working food is higher protein and calories and would be like rocket fuel to her (our other dog is an 8 year old bt/lhasa apso cross. The two of them have the same food - which is usually Skinners non-working, Arden Grange or Burns)

I am wondering whether it's best to pass on/sell the sack of working food on to someone instead of risking sending Katy & Dougal into orbit on it! 

Click to expand...



I wouldn't sell it, it means they will get fat. Feed a smaller quantity (not too little) but there really isn't much difference between them. Mostly fancy words and packaging!


----------



## Alec Swan (19 September 2012)

Were there any correlation between "Working dog food" usage,  and non working dogs,  then half the dole wallahs in this country could be put on a special and Government induced,  "Working Diet". 

Alec.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 September 2012)

The main thing is that your pocket will be lighter as it is VAT free, clever labelling/marketing.

Skinners F&T hasn't got a huge amount of protein compared to some foods, I used it on my young dog when he was on a pup when I was hand feeding/as a training aid.


----------



## Red30563 (19 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Were there any correlation between "Working dog food" usage,  and non working dogs,  then half the dole wallahs in this country could be put on a special and Government induced,  "Working Diet". 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, Alec! 

Thank you for all the advice, folks.


----------

